# [A] Azshara - Die Bruderschaft sucht ... Post #1 updated



## Nalecus (15. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

wir suchen noch aktive Zocker um unseren Raid aufzustocken, Leute mit Lust am Spiel welchen eine Gildengemeinschaft ebenso wichtig ist wie Erfolge. Leute die sich nur equippen wollen sind hier Fehl am Platz. Allerdings solltest du dein Equip schon durch Heroics aufgebessert haben sowie deine Klasse beherrschen.
Unsere Raidzeiten richten sich an berufstätige Spieler. Wir haben keine Raidpflicht, garantieren aber auch nicht, dass ihr bei jedem Raidtermin gesetzt seid (Chancen sind aber hoch ;-) )

*RAIDZEITEN:*
Mi & Do von 19:30 bis 22:00 und So von 15:00 open end (können noch variieren in nächster Zeit)

*DERZEIT GESUCHTE KLASSEN (Stand: 06.02.2009):*
bis auf Warlocks bei jeder Klasse need!

Bei Interesse schaut doch einfach mal in unserm Forum *www.bruderschaft-azshara.de.vu* vorbei und bewerbt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder meldet euch bei Fragen ingame bei *Nyxonia*, *Zygmund* oder mir *Lasenga*


(Stand 09.02.2009)


----------



## Nalecus (16. Dezember 2008)

Schamanen jeglicher Skillung werden nun auch gesucht!


----------



## Nalecus (17. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Nalecus (21. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Nalecus (26. Dezember 2008)

/push


----------



## Nalecus (3. Januar 2009)

/up

jetzt auch mit festen raidterminen


----------



## Nalecus (7. Januar 2009)

und wieder 'n push


----------



## Nalecus (17. Januar 2009)

und post #1 wieder up to date


----------



## Nalecus (6. Februar 2009)

post #1 geupdatet
alle klassen gesucht


----------



## Nalecus (9. Februar 2009)

update in post #1


----------

